# Newly adopted lab mix, what kind of brush should I look for? (pic)



## walkr (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey guys! I have always had ranch dogs until I recently moved into the city away from my family. I just adopted a lab mix a couple days ago and was wondering if you guys could suggest a good brush, or technique. Most of my dogs throughout the years weren't groomed that often to be honest. Now that I have a fully inside dog, I really want to groom her regularly.


Here she is!


----------



## BandPipe (Feb 19, 2009)

She doesn't look like she has that long of hair to brush. I don't know what it is called but I use a brush that looks like a bunch of pins (but its not sharp) to brush my lab mix. I find it works okay but you can't do it all at once you sort of need to do it and then come back to it again in 20 mins or whatever to do it again.

I found this online and it has really good claims but I'm not sure it would help with such a short coat. 

http://www.furminator.com/


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

BandPipe said:


> She doesn't look like she has that long of hair to brush. I don't know what it is called but I use a brush that looks like a bunch of pins (but its not sharp) to brush my lab mix. I find it works okay but you can't do it all at once you sort of need to do it and then come back to it again in 20 mins or whatever to do it again.
> 
> I found this online and it has really good claims but I'm not sure it would help with such a short coat.
> 
> http://www.furminator.com/


A slicker brush.


----------



## PatriciaLynn (Oct 20, 2008)

I use a Zoom Groom on my short haired Boxer. It's a different looking "brush" but highly effective and they love it! Just google Zoom Groom to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sassy gets Furminated and rubbed down with my hands to take off the rest of the loosened fur. A warm water rinse weekly and rubbed dry usually by hand gets loads of hair off and you aren't removing skin oils. 

If I had dog with what looks like a single short coat I might look into a hound glove. It reminds me of a flat loofa. I like that it has more to grab the loose hair than the rubber brushes. I haven't used one, just think it sounds like the right tool.
http://http://www.aireheadstudios.com/Sisal.html


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

If your dog has a lab undercoat, she may benefit from a short-coat undercoat rake.

It'll help remove the loose undercoat.


----------

